# What Asus Card with HDMI is this one?



## puma99dk| (Jun 25, 2010)

i have been looking for a replacement for my 8800GT card to get a card that uses less voltage and i dumped in to this one at a online side for used things, called GulogGratis.dk but they one having the card says there is only one sticker with a label on.

Label says: ASUS C4Ø3HREV: 1.03

and their is a sticker on the fan on the card says Asus, so i know it's a Asus card but is it ATi or Nvidia and what model?

Pictures:










and yes as you can see it's PCI-Express x16.

so can you give me a hint or idea of witch model it is?


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 25, 2010)

This doesn't clarify much, but it looks like the same card. Google gives me some hints of it being a 8600GT.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 25, 2010)

puma99dk| said:


> i have been looking for a replacement for my 8800GT card to get a card that uses less voltage and i dumped in to this one at a online side for used things, called GulogGratis.dk but they one having the card says there is only one sticker with a label on.
> 
> Label says: ASUS C4Ø3HREV: 1.03
> 
> ...



Wait, so they cant even test it to tell you what it is? how do they know its working? and if they can guarantee it is working then they know what card it is, seems fishy to me


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 25, 2010)

Yes, it looks to me like either an 8600 or 8500GT.  I might be wrong but I think some 8600GT's required a single 75W PCI-E power cable where the 8500GT didn't.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 25, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Wait, so they cant even test it to tell you what it is? how do they know its working? and if they can guarantee it is working then they know what card it is, seems fishy to me



it's a mother selling it for her son, she told me, and she may take some pictures of the back of the card so i can see if i can see anything.


----------



## sapetto (Jun 25, 2010)

Found this http://www.pacificgeek.com/product.asp?id=862512


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 25, 2010)

puma99dk| said:


> it's a mother selling it for her son, she told me, and she may take some pictures of the back of the card so i can see if i can see anything.



Why cant she ask her son what it is? surely he told her how much to ask for it etc? 

Though +1 to what others are saying defo looks like a 8600gt or something along those lines performance wise, I wouldn't expect too much.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jun 25, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> This doesn't clarify much, but it looks like the same card. Google gives me some hints of it being a 8600GT.



Sure is this card ,Look at the label model number C403HREV and here is the specs from Thrackan`s link.

Manufacturer	ASUS
Part Number	5189-2509	
Description	08G17013313 C403HREV <<<<<<<<<<<
Condition	REFURBISHED
Availability	3 In Stock (Bin Location: O2-9)
Warranty	30 days
Packaging 	Bulk


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 25, 2010)

It is an 8500GT  not an 8600GT, part No's match......  This cards performance is about a third that of an 8800GT.

http://www.massdrivers.com/dir/250119.html

based on this I would suggest buying a lower end HD5XXX series card which will give very low power consumption but still be significantly quicker than an 8500GT.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 25, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> It is an 8500GT  not an 8600GT, part No's match......  This cards performance is about a third that of an 8800GT.
> 
> http://www.massdrivers.com/dir/250119.html
> 
> based on this I would suggest buying a lower end HD5XXX series card which will give very low power consumption but still be significantly quicker than an 8500GT.



i can't decode h264/x264 in Media Player Classic with that, together with CoreAVC so that's no-go since ATi don't have Cuda/PhysX Tatty_One you should know that


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 25, 2010)

puma99dk| said:


> i can't decode h264/x264 in Media Player Classic with that, together with CoreAVC so that's no-go since ATi don't have Cuda/PhysX Tatty_One you should know that



Sorry.... did you mention Cuda earlier?  Moderators are good here but alas I don't have a crystal ball in me pocket.   ohhhhh and DX11 will give you some Physx effects, at the end of the day, you may well enjoy the slight improvement in eye candy on DX9/10 games that are Physx enabled, but hey.... how many are there of them....15, maybe 20.

Also bare in mind, by the end of the year there will possibly be more DX11 games than Physx enabled games (certainly decent ones) so really you might feel you would be losing out more not having the DX11 hardware, some of the lower end HD5XXX cards are pretty reasonably priced, let me tell you now however, an 8500GT would struggle to play GRAW2 with Physx enabled at any resolution, certainly not with any level of detail, and IMO there is little point in having Physx if all your settings are minimum.... kind of defeats the object really  

I also thought that there were some decent free decoders that you might perhaps be able to use?  not sure on that though.


----------

